# Any Toronto-area groups looking for a DM?



## Ry (Apr 16, 2007)

With my regular group scattering across the globe, I think it's about time to find a new group.  I was wondering if there were any established D&D / d20 groups interested in playing a ruels-light sword & sorcery d20 variant, and in need of a DM.

feel free to e-mail my hotmail account, which, before the at sign, is named   ryanstoughton


----------



## Steel_Wind (Apr 16, 2007)

Not really at this time - but if you are inclined to join in an ongoing Age of Worms campaign (once a month) the other Saturdays feature other games in various stages - and you'll have the opportunity to run during one or more of those days at some point, I'm sure.

Group is very established. Several of us have been gaming wth one another for over 25 years. But we're always open to new people from time to time. Keeps the creativity flowing and the ideas new.

Most of us are in our late 30s /early 40s. Though my wife who plays with us is 26.

You can PM me here at ENworld or reach me at steelwind@dladventures.com


----------



## Ry (Apr 16, 2007)

Count me interested.  I'll send you an e-mail tonight.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey,

Im downtown TO and always looking for more gaming contacts.  

What type of games do you usually run?


----------



## Ry (Apr 16, 2007)

Rules light sword and sorcery, kind of Iron Heroes with Warlocks but... rules light.


----------



## el-remmen (Apr 16, 2007)

This belongs in "Gamers Seeking Gamers" - and so, there it shall go!


----------



## DMAndrew (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm also looking for a new group (my old group has disbanded due to moving and dropping out of the hobby).

I've started a new thread in this section called "DM/Player Looking for Group" that has my personal information.


----------

